# Daughter Got This Pocket Watch



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

It must be contagious both my teenagers are collecting watches.

This one was just picked by my youngest by forfeiting one weeks pocket money.

She loves it....oh so do I.










Mark.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I think those Russian Molnija watches are well worth collecting and are very affordable at present but the company closed in 2007 so they will become harder to come by and prices will probably rise

They have a reliable movement which can be described as 'robust'

Wikipedia isn't normally the most reliable place for info but I include this link as it has a pic of the same watch as yours

Always nice to know that young 'uns are getting invoved 

Chris


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris im going to get one myself,

This one was a little over 20 Australian dollars delivered.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Mark, nice to meet you. Where do you come from in Australia? And how many pocket watches does your family now own?


----------

